# Humped back?



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

When i rub raskal down his back, I can really feel his spines. Worste of all, he seems to have a humped back. Is this genetic or common his this bread? Is it fixable?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds as if he is not well bred and has a roached topline. I'm guessing from what you describe.
We see that in dogs from puppymills and byb's sometimes. I would have your vet take a look at him
to see if there is anything else that could be going on with him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The maltese standard states a level topline (back). Sometimes they can have roached toplines (like brit said) but there is no such thing as a perfect maltese (except all of ours on this forum, hehe) so even if he doesn't have a correct topline, i wouldn't worry about it.

Has he been to the vet? I would ask your vets opinion on if he is too thin. How old?

to give you an idea of what a level topline is, here is a pic of my first maltese i bought as a pet (my daughter shows her in junior showmanship)










her back is pretty level









and even in motion, her back is straight. 

Do you ahve any pics of your baby? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

My yorkie Poppy had a roach back, it does not bother the dog itself. Ask the breeder about her lines and if she has other dogs that have had the roach back. I was told that it is nothing to be concerned about. Feeling the bones, what is he eating? There may be a problem with the food, please have him checked by your vet.


----------

